
[HackersUPC] Join the team as a volunteer - carlesf
https://www.fib.upc.edu/en/news/hackersupc-join-team-volunteer
======
jockow
Really? Who cares?

~~~
carlesf
Don't be rude, boy.

~~~
jockow
I beg your pardon, sir.

------
carlesf
C'mon, join!

